# Happy Father's Day



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

To all the dads on the forum, have a great day wherever you are and whoever you are with. I am meeting my son in bath for a coffee and catch up at Collona and smalls. What is everyone else up to today?


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Playing "my little pony" fused with Lego ..... So building a massive Crystal magical Lego castle and and evil black Lego tower. Then I can be the Evil pony nemesis and my daughter can repeatedly kill me with twilight sparkle and the others

yay for being a dad !!!!!

happy Father's Day


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I just got the tee shirt

"The meaning of DAD"

1. King of the sofa

2. The man with the wallet

3. DIY extraordinaire

4. Professional snorer

5. Taxi driver

Yep my girl has it. Hopefully out for a meal when my boy gets back from camping.


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I got a new putter and a game of golf yesterday with my oldest...you think he'd have let me win for Father's day!


----------



## Vieux Clou (Oct 22, 2014)

Son (42) has "bought me something" wot ain't 'ere yet.

Daughter (38 - jeez, they grow up fast) does not believe in commercialism except w.r.t. receiving stuff at Christmas. Can't understand why she isn't a managing director by now.

The missus will presently nip round to the garden centre and buy flowers for the Inlaw Paw (T+99 and counting).

Other than that, life goes on as usual.

Enjoy your Lego, chaps. Halcyon days are soon gone by.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg (Jul 23, 2015)

How did they know?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Well I succeeded in procuring card and gift for hubby and am now trying to remember if I sent my dad a card....


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

I've got some beef short rib on the BBQ to smoke for 8-10hrs. Hopefully it'll just fall off the bone. Got given a bag of Collona roasted coffee, an enamel mug and a copy of Standart coffee magazine. Have a great day all.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'll be popping to visit dad shortly with card and cash!!

I'm childless so no coffee paraphernalia coming my way.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Don't know about coffee yet although I am meeting one of my daughters in London and she is taking me for lunch at the Design Museum and then into the cycling exhibition on there. Since we share a love of making, drinking and talking about coffee - it will feature somewhere. My own dad died when I was in my late teens - on Father's Day as it happens - so always a mixture of emotions.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> I'll be popping to visit dad shortly with card and cash!!
> 
> I'm childless so no coffee paraphernalia coming my way.


Happy Father's Day anyway


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Daughter 21 - txt to say sorry card late - hmmm

son 19 - home from uni with washing - still asleep 2pm - my better half bought bottled beers on his behalf, because she knew he wouldn't remember and then cashed in the favour by getting me to do this "before she puts a hammer through them"







cleaning all the windows - Happy Fathers day everyone


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

Spent some time with my dad this morning who made a very special trip out of chemo induced home isolation to come and see the new roaster in its new loggy cabinny summer housey thing, was quite overwhelmed at the effort on his part, makes you realise what is really important.

On a lighter note Daughter in Gloucester texted to wish happy Father's day and about to be taken out for a non diabetic ice cream as a treat by Sarah and other Daughter.

(Dog got a well deserved brush, only been a week so this more a treat for her than me, currently blowing out her karelian bear dog undecoat!)

Have a good Fathers day all.

John


----------



## Snakehips (Jun 2, 2015)

42 year old woman and 10 year old girl turned up this morning bearing card and gifts.....









Not sure whether they were just taking the pish or got the wrong address!

No sightings of 40 year old male..... obviously takes after his father !


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Father's Day tea for me and Rohan .. Own creation . Corn beef hash - supplemented with chilli dogs - then topped with cheese and baked in the oven on a naan... Quality


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Father's Day tea for me and Rohan .. Own creation . Corn beef hash - supplemented with chilli dogs - then topped with cheese and baked in the oven on a naan... Quality


You know how to live!

(I'm not so sure you know how to eat... but you know how to live  )


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Phone call from son, up to his neck in finals for his MA, coming down in a week or so when they are finished. Text from daughter and Facebook message with a sweet picture, also coming down in a week or so. Washed the car, went for a drive on the Downs - of course, it rained...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Older daughter called with card and bottle of wine. Younger one came earlier in the week as she was going to be at a wedding in Italy and then driving along Amalfi Coast, she pre- delivered a bottle of wine and card and phoned from Italy.One card read

I couldn't have asked for a better Dad







. Inside it said

Perhaps a more NORMAL one but not a better one:confused:


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Saw these a few months ago, today they were given as a lovely gift by two lovely boys who are not even my own.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Sent pops a bag of Colonna Geisha that I've no illusions that he'll hate and give back. Ulterior motives


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> Saw these a few months ago, today they were given as a lovely gift by two lovely boys who are not even my own....


Plainly, in their view and on Fathers day..... They are.

I guess you've been doing something right


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Spent the day with my daughters which included Sunday Lunch out. Gift of a bottle of Jack Daniels Single Barrel and large Toberlone. Lovely day, even pulled in an afternoon snooze on the sofa.

Happy Days


----------



## haventadog (Nov 4, 2013)

grumpydaddy said:


> Plainly, in their view and on Fathers day..... They are.
> 
> I guess you've been doing something right


Quite, for children see things far more clearly.

And he is a great role model on how to choose the perfect partner. Me, obviously.


----------



## richwade80 (Aug 25, 2017)

Happy Fathers Day Sonbitches!


----------



## EricC (Apr 25, 2011)

My eldest daughter is cooking dinner for me later with help from her sister at her house later.??


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Spoiler



I got a a Mr wiggles caterpillar cake from my son and some Unorthadox roasters "Trump is an A$$" beans from my daughter

Consequently my daughter now gets everything in my will


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

To Daddy Hippos everywhere ?









Hippo courtesy of kiss the hippo, the current LSOL offering ?


----------



## AJSK66 (Jun 3, 2019)

My dad got a bottle of single malt. Happy Father's Day all!


----------

